# New Assistant Administrator ...



## Krummhorn

We are pleased to announce that mmsbls, or better known as Marshall to most forum members, has been promoted to the position of Assistant Administrator on Talk Classical.

Marshall has been a member of TC since March 2011 and first became a staff member in September, 2012 and has been a valuable team member (as all of our staff personnel are) and dedicated to keeping TC as the best Classical music forum on the internet.

Welcome to the admin staff, Marshall


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Congratulations, Marshall. A deserved reward for your efforts as a TC Moderator over the past few years, I think.


----------



## GreenMamba

Better known as Marshall? I had no idea...


----------



## Taggart

Congratulations.


----------



## Art Rock

Congratulations!


----------



## Blancrocher

GreenMamba said:


> Better known as Marshall? I had no idea...


In addition to his excellent personal qualities and abilities, I'm also pleased that someone with the name Marshall has been chosen to be a high-level administrator and rule enforcer on this site.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> In addition to his excellent personal qualities and abilities, I'm also pleased that someone with the name Marshall has been chosen to be a high-level administrator and rule enforcer on this site.


Yes. Another triumph for nominative determinism!


----------



## Ingélou

Congratulations, Marshall - I am so pleased! You do such good work on TC and you thoroughly deserve this honour. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations .:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Well done, sir.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Excellent choice. 

Its great to see staff members who care and who are knowledgeable. Super stuff :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

He seems a decent old chap...Congrats!


----------



## Ilarion

Congrats, Marshall - Keep up the great work you've been doing so far.


----------



## mmsbls

I thank everyone for their kind words. I consider myself lucky to have found a site like TC. I've learned an enormous amount about classical music, and I've been exposed to vastly more interesting and enjoyable music than I could have imagined. There are many fun, funny, interesting, knowledgeable, and kind people here who have made my involvement much more rewarding than expected. It is truly a joy to be part of this community.


----------



## Ukko

Aw jeez. The Iron Moderator is now the Iron Assistant Chancellor.


----------



## Ilarion

Ukko said:


> Aw jeez. The Iron Moderator is now the Iron Assistant Chancellor.


Dear Ukko,

Don't ya think it's enough with the *Iron Chancellor* in Germany?


----------



## Ingélou

I don't think 'iron' is the right epithet for Marshall - 'sensitive' or 'fair-minded' would be better.

I'd like to thank mmsbls publicly for his private kindnesses in private messages when John was in hospital and when I've had worries about TC. 

Nothing in this life is perfect, but in my opinion this is a good site with good moderators.


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> I don't think 'iron' is the right epithet for Marshall - 'sensitive' or 'fair-minded' would be better.
> 
> I'd like to thank mmsbls publicly for his private kindnesses in private messages when John was in hospital and when I've had worries about TC.
> 
> Nothing in this life is perfect, but in my opinion this is a good site with good moderators.




"Iron" is a somewhat ambiguous label when applied to an administrator - the cast and malleable versions having different characteristics. Marshall's work here doesn't really exhibit either form of the element. He is sincere, a good communicator, and rational. What more can we ask?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Better known as Marshall? I had no idea...


You need to misbehave more, then. He uses his real name to sign off private messages. I do a lot of stupid things, so we're on pretty familiar terms, you know.


----------



## Kivimees

Ingélou said:


> I don't think 'iron' is the right epithet for Marshall


So we're unlikely to experience 'Marshall' Law?


----------



## Pugg

nathanb said:


> You need to misbehave more, then. He uses his real name to sign off private messages. I do a lot of stupid things, so we're on pretty familiar terms, you know.


In other words: to know one is to be one::lol:


----------



## brotagonist

Wishful thinking, Pugg.


----------

